# Black Male rabbit + babies looking for a good home MANCHESTER



## yankyg (Dec 13, 2009)

FREE to good home
12 months old, smooth, black, healthy, medium size.
Kept outdoors all year in nice big aviary (no birds - just cat-safe) with two levels, lots of grass, and too much company! The females just had a second set of babies, so I've split them - (a bit too late). Looking for a good home for the male, and the babies (Brownish colour, 2 males, one female 9 weeks old).
MANCHESTER M25 AREA


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope you have taken the female baby away from the males.


----------



## yankyg (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, the male is out now!! The babies are going to be 2 months old. I'm intending to keep two females.


----------



## yankyg (Dec 13, 2009)

I've found a pet shop that will take the babies. :smile5:Only the adult left.


----------



## yankyg (Dec 13, 2009)

Still looking for good home for male black rabbit. Contact me only if you want him. I'm still trying the other suggestions.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

post a picture might get more replies  x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

yankyg said:


> I've found a pet shop that will take the babies. :smile5:Only the adult left.


 Oh brilliant now they can just go to anybody that walks in with a few quid 

I suggest you neuter your females too, 80% un-spayed does develop cancer of the uterus.

As for you male bunny here is a good place to advertise Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre to makesure he gets a nice home or i suggest you take him to a local rescue and give them a donation to help toward neutering him. Your buns would be better taken to rescues than given to a petshop.

This is why there are 35,000 bunnies sat in rescues.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am not promising I can help and if you find a rabbit rescue as described by a very wise Crofty then thats fine. But my friend is looking for a rabbit who will become an key member of their family. But in order to do this the rabbit would have to be tame , not timid and good with young cgildren...they have two. If you think he would be fine then I would love tom see a pic. Thanks, niki x


----------



## yankyg (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for asking, but I have homes for all of them.
I'll delete the thread soon.


----------

